# Anybody Using Squidoo Lens' ?



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Helloo all,

Has anybody got a Squidoo lens and if so have you noticed increased traffic to your site as a result? 

I thank you


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one but I don't think I got any traffic from it.


----------



## kdwells (Dec 15, 2006)

I did web design for eight years and now have better success with Squidoo than I had with many of my websites. Squidoo has an incredible way of getting Googled fast and has dozens of profitable partnerships with affiliates. I make more money/get more referrals from my CafePress lenses than other forms of advertising.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers both for your replies

I've just started a lens ( Never done anything like it before-scary ) and placed 3 shirts of mine on there. Which from experience have been your best affiliate link ups and how many products would you or do you list on a lens ?

Also, do you update daily,weekly or less often? I was thinking about once a week?

Once again T-shirtforums does the business, so to speak

Cheers again
PS It's raining here in Good ole Blighty


----------



## kdwells (Dec 15, 2006)

I update each lens probably once a week or less, but I make sure I republish it at least once a week so it remains fresh.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers for the answers Kimberly,

Your lens' are very impressive to say the least! Where do you find the time? I'm trying to design,upload,submit to Google Base,T-shirt ranking sites,eat, submit to Craigslist,sleep,learn about SEO,figure out design software like Gimp,go Insane,and check my Site stats etc,etc,etc!!!

Only been doing it since August and I've learned more than when i attended college so many moons ago

Once again thanks


----------



## kdwells (Dec 15, 2006)

I actually do some work for Squidoo, and with so many lenses, many are purely money-makers. So it's basically another part-time job.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I've not updated mine since I made it. Mainly I wanted to get it up for the sake of having one.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a squidoo len or lenses but I dont promote my screen printing services. For one reason when you talk about your services google adwords generate related advertisements with custom t shirts. So in summary you have to compete with the advertisements just to get your message. I'm looking at giving it a different spin on it and seeing what ways I can use squidoo to promote my business but if you have any ideas Id love to know.


----------

